

Journalism's Taylor Swift - readthisthing_
https://medium.com/thoughts-on-media/journalism-s-taylor-swift-9d9640fcc75a

======
markbnj
Personally I think journalists are still missing the point the same way that
the entertainment industry missed it for a long time. Each industry has
enjoyed access to a wide and somewhat captive audience, and the accompanying
profits, during a comparatively short period of time when they controlled the
means of distribution. For music it was the era of the LP and CD. For
journalism it was the era of the big print publications, and network radio and
news. All that is done. Some other model for getting entertainment to people
will emerge (is emerging), and some other model of letting people know what
has happened will emerge as well (and perhaps is also emerging now).

